# Do you store your FOs in glass?



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I was just reading on another forum about transferring your FOs into glass bottles because the FOs will break down the plastic thus contaminating them. Ugh. I hadn't really thought of that. I don't make and sell soap as fast as some of you so I have FOs sitting around more than 6 months usually. Do you all worry about this? I guess I could transfer them to canning jars that I already have on hand and get bottles when I'm able. But what a pain trying to pour out of jars vs. bottles. Just wondering what you all thought.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

I have never transferred them, and have some up to one year old.. hasn't hurt the bottles yet.. Might be what kind of plastic.. cause I have spilled FO's on other plastics and seen it break it down..
Barbara


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

That's what I'm thinking. I checked my bottles and none of them are 'caving' like those that were posted. I use to measure my FOs into plastic dixie cups but soon discovered that wasn't a good idea! LOL


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Seems like if it's PETE it (and most of them are) that it should hold up just fine. Most sellers that do plastic have it packaged fine.

Bethany


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You can tell overtime that both types of plastic start losing something. Your bottles will start to implode on themselves like they are building pressure. 16 ounce bottles that I only have a few of simply stay in a darkened area....bigger amounts that I use alot of so buy 5 or 10 pounds I put into 1/2 gallon canning jars, and then yes pour into 16 ounce bottles as I run out. Vicki


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Also, Having dark glass bottles is a better idea, but I do like Vicki says and store my FO's that are in plastic in a cool dark area and haven't had problems, but I do go through them fairly fast too.

Bethany


----------



## myeasyglass (2 mo ago)

You can get whosale milk bottles and custom glass bottles from us. We make milk bottles in glass material for goats, also offer bird-feeding bottles.


----------

